# WHOO HOO got my 100% this year! Secret Santa



## REO (Nov 23, 2012)

*PLEASE post here when you **GET** your Secret Santa gift so I and your Santa know you got it.*

I say this each year and still some people don't post.






*You don't have to open your gift when you get it, but **PLEASE** POST HERE as soon as you get it THAT YOU **GOT IT** anyway!*

That way your Santa knows you got it safely and *I* can mark you off my list.

I won't quit begging to know, and won't be happy until I know 100% that ALL people got a gift! Please don't make me hunt you down, shooting you with emails!

*So.....Please have mercy on me and POST that you GOT your gift!*

Post here that you got them and then post here again later to tell what you got after you open it and show us pics of your goodies! Yup, posting pics is the LB "law"! LOL

Seeing what everyone gets is the best part!





Please don't leave your Santa wondering if their gift got lost in the mail...POST HERE!

Every year I have people that get their gift and don't post and then their Santa asks me to ask them if they got it. That makes a ton of work for me. Most of the time I get the answer, "Yes I got it weeks ago but I'm waiting to open it".

AHHH!!!





We don't mind if you wait to open it, but PLEASE let us know you GOT it ok??





I hope everyone is enclosing a note so people know who to thank!

WHOOO HOOOO Here comes the fun part!!

*It's ok to say that you SENT your pkg, but **please** don't tell to who or where it's going! Don't ruin the surprize! *

LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!




:BananaHappy





*HERE IS THE HINT THREAD LINK!! *

*http://www.miniature...howtopic=131408*
​


----------



## Kira98 (Nov 23, 2012)

well I am heading back out on the road but i just wanted to post that I have put my Box in the Mail so my ss should be getting their box pretty soon



and feel free to open it etc. Hope they like it !


----------



## frostedpineminis (Nov 23, 2012)

My mom said that one of my boxes arrived, its from Kentucky and the last name she said is Stauffer?. Sorry, I am not sure who it is from because I havent seen it yet but I wanted to make sure that they new it had arrived


----------



## happy appy (Nov 24, 2012)

According to my tracking number, it is set to be delivered on the 28th! I hope they like the gifts. I collect stuff all year so gift giving is easy for all my horsey friends.


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 24, 2012)

Just sent out my gift!!!


----------



## Ashley (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine came today, its under the tree until Christmas.


----------



## Louise (Nov 24, 2012)

RECEIVED MY GIFT TODAY FROM FLASHSNEWMOM, THANKS A BUNCH, CAN'T HARDLY WAIT TO OPEN, IT BUT I WILL BE GOOD AND WAIT UNTIL CHRISTMAS.


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 25, 2012)

Sending out my box tomorrow morning.


----------



## SHANA (Nov 26, 2012)

I got my secret santa gift today from Happy Appy.I couldn't wait until christmas to open it. I got a horse christmas tree ornament, a horse candle holder with candle, hot chocolate candy cane flavour and a little decoration with a cute saying on it. I like my gifts.  I will enjoy the hot chocolate as well.  I will be sending the gift for my person out on wednesday.


----------



## happy appy (Nov 26, 2012)

Woot! It arrived 2 days early! I'm glad you like everything!


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 26, 2012)

If wishes were horses..........I love that saying.


----------



## sls (Nov 26, 2012)

Sent my SS package out on Sat.


----------



## vickie gee (Nov 26, 2012)

I have purchased one, two, three of what my person hinted for and then some. Just don't when I will get it mailed 'cause I just keep on shoPPinG.


----------



## chandab (Nov 27, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> I have purchased one, two, three of what my person hinted for and then some. Just don't when I will get it mailed 'cause I just keep on shoPPinG.


I'm in the same boat, although, my last items are ordered, just waiting on shipping.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Nov 27, 2012)

lucky seven said:


> If wishes were horses..........I love that saying.


I WOULD BE BROKE! HAHAHA


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 27, 2012)

My BIG box went to the post office today!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 27, 2012)

Please try to put tracking on your packages!


----------



## ruffian (Nov 27, 2012)

Ho ho Ho - Henry and Madeline Noykos got their secret santa gifts from Christina and Dylan Eagan today (flashsnewmom)!! Didn't get a chance to get a photo, but Henry got a whole fleet of trucks, including a truck, trailer, and 4-wheeler which he loves and Maddie received an entire HERD of toy horses! It's so cute to see her try to carry them all! WIll get photos as soon as we can get them to sit still enough. Thanks so much Christina and Dylan!!! Nana Saxton, aka RUFFIAN


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 27, 2012)

REO said:


> Please try to put tracking on your packages!


Oh I sure did!


----------



## flashsnewmom (Nov 27, 2012)

Ruffian, we are so glad that Henry and Maddie liked their gifts so much. Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## shadowpaints (Nov 28, 2012)

i got mine i got mine!! of course i am naughty and i cannot help but open!! lol got lots of horse treats! the ponies will love those!!

got choclate YUM! a beautiful magnet ! an awesome candle holder with horses on them!! a awesome garden flag




some crocheted horses and a little coat for my teacup chi!! i LOVE it!! thanks Kira98! love it!!

http://s801.beta.photobucket.com/user/Shadowpaints/media/IMG_20121128_152605.jpg.html

http://s801.beta.photobucket.com/user/Shadowpaints/media/IMG_20121128_152555.jpg.html meika loves her coat!

mine will be going into the mail next week!


----------



## HPFminis (Nov 28, 2012)

I will get my gifts in the mail by Sat!!! I hope my Secret Santas like their gifts


----------



## REO (Nov 28, 2012)

We like early Santas!





I hope everyone can mail theirs as close to Dec 1st as possible!

Wheeeeeeee!!!!!!!!




:run


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Nov 29, 2012)

Just a little update, according to tracking, my Secret Santa should get their gifts TODAY!






Can't wait!


----------



## ruffian (Dec 1, 2012)

Mine went out yesterday!!


----------



## HPFminis (Dec 1, 2012)

Ours went in the mail today!!! Woohoo!


----------



## fancyshadow (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi

this is Angie posting for Dave. I had to get a chance to take a picture while he didn't have the lounge pants on or they weren't in the wash. He didn't want to be in the picture. LOL He loves his blanket and pants. Uses them daily. The pants haven't seen the closet shelf yet. Thanks to his great Santa, MBhorses.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b44/Angiefoy/PICT0053.jpg


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi,

I got a ups package Thursday afternoon. It was a beautiful box of Harry London chocolates. I tried real hard not to eat any before I took a photo, but if you look close, you can tell that I did not succeed. They are really good. Thank you to my santa. I don't know a forum name so will wait and maybe she will reveal herself. I do have a buyer of the item name and will ask REO in a few days if need be.

Thanks again

Angie

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b44/Angiefoy/PICT0056.jpg


----------



## Reble (Dec 1, 2012)

Great Secret Santas here. I cannot believe we are in December already...

Well my gifts, have been bought and wrapped going in the Mail Monday..


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 1, 2012)

Mailing mine out monday also!! I couldnt make up my mind on what to do so took me alittle longer


----------



## JanBKS (Dec 1, 2012)

Christmas I got my package today, it may have been up there cause I have not gone up for a week, its a long long walk to the box sorry, SLS Thanks and I can wait til Christmas, 

Reo emailing you.


----------



## REO (Dec 1, 2012)

You got your gift from your Santa today Jan? That's great!


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey!!!! Dannigirl!!! I was your Secret Santa!!!!



I am glad you liked the chocolate. Harry London's are my fav!!!

Glad you liked them.

Enjoy your holiday!!


----------



## flashsnewmom (Dec 1, 2012)

SO EXCITED!!! My gift was sitting on my doorstep when I got home last night. I just could not stand the wait, so I decided to open it tonight. Thank you so much to Lil Timber Buck. I love my gifts. I got a blue body suit for my gelding, two bucket straps and a big bag of treats for all nine of my four legged babies. Will try to post pics soon. Thank you again.


----------



## Zipper (Dec 1, 2012)

Have mine ready to go on Monday as I didnt get to the post office today on time.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Dec 2, 2012)

flashsnewmom said:


> SO EXCITED!!! My gift was sitting on my doorstep when I got home last night. I just could not stand the wait, so I decided to open it tonight. Thank you so much to Lil Timber Buck. I love my gifts. I got a blue body suit for my gelding, two bucket straps and a big bag of treats for all nine of my four legged babies. Will try to post pics soon. Thank you again.


YAY!!! I am soo glad that you like it! I tried to get exactly what you wanted and some treats to top it off!!! Merry Christmas Flashsnewmom!!! Did you get the Christmas card also? You were on the card exchange so I thought I would throw that in too!


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 2, 2012)

Have both packages wrapped and labels printed and ready to attach. Will be in mail tomorrow and hopefully delivered by end of week. We both hope the gifts are liked.

Angie and Dave.


----------



## flashsnewmom (Dec 2, 2012)

Lil Timber Buck - Yes I got the card as well. Thanks again for the gifts. The horses loved that I brought them treats this morning. My gelding looks so cute is his body suit. I love it!!


----------



## cassie (Dec 3, 2012)

mine is out in the mail woohoo!! I hope my secret santa likes them...



had so many ideas but ran out of time in the end, I really hope she likes what I got her though



so much fun!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Dec 3, 2012)

flashsnewmom said:


> Lil Timber Buck - Yes I got the card as well. Thanks again for the gifts. The horses loved that I brought them treats this morning. My gelding looks so cute is his body suit. I love it!!


OH YAY!!! Please post some pics of him wearing it ;-)



cassie said:


> mine is out in the mail woohoo!! I hope my secret santa likes them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your avatar photo!!! SOO CUTE


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 3, 2012)

Mine went to the post office today, so she should have it by the end of the week! One of them she MUST open upon receipt...it's marked. The others.....weeeellll.....you can wait




........or not!!!!! Hope everyone enjoys what they get...Julie


----------



## New mini (Dec 3, 2012)

Mine went out today too. It should be there by Wed. Hope you enjoy the gifts.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 3, 2012)

I got mine today from Canada!





Within an hour or so of waiting, I decided to be bad and open it! Hehe

I got a quite a few wicked cool items! And I really appreciate every one of them!

I got a really nice black halter and leadline that should fit Pedro - my donkey perfectly! And I really needed one for him! And black is my favorite color on him, he will look so handsome 

THANK YOU SHANA!


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 3, 2012)

I got mine today!!! Thanks Ruffian. Everything made me smile and I really love it. I can't wait to try the coffee!

I'm just waiting for 1 more thing to come in the mail and then I'm sending mine off


----------



## sls (Dec 3, 2012)

Got my secret santa present in today from HPF Minis. I'm going to try and wait until xmas. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## HPFminis (Dec 3, 2012)

Yay!!! Open it now!!! . I'm so glad you got it!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 3, 2012)

Mine went out today. They said should be there early next week.


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 3, 2012)

I got my SS box in the mail today from "Dot", Louise at Squires Miniatures in Montana....





THANK YOU sooo much.



:worship What a GREAT SS you are.



:FirstPrize



:angel

I got a scentsy melt holder with 2 packages of smelly good melts for it. If you sell it, I will want to keep some around. They smell awesome.

A cute horsie kitchen towel.

A beautiful western Christmas ornament.

And some YUMMY Montana Wild huckleberry taffy....oh had to have one of those right away.

I have always wanted to visit beatiful Montana. Keep a light on for me!





Thank you and Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 3, 2012)

My SS went into the mail today. They said it should be there in 6 to 10 days. It has a little way to go, but I wanted it to get there before Christmas.


----------



## Mona (Dec 3, 2012)

I received my SS gift in the mail today...THANK YOU! BUT, I have strict instructions to "DO NOT OPEN UNTIL CHRISTMAS"! So I guess I'll be reporting back AFTER Chritmas. I can hardly wait...BUT I WILL!


----------



## New mini (Dec 4, 2012)

I got my SS gift yesterday. I could not get back on the computer last night to let you know. I was going to wait until Christmas but after a bad day yesterday I decided to open it this morning. I know i am going to have a good day today thanks to Susan, Srpwildrose. I got a running horse ordament , which may go in my car, A beautiful bar of soap with a horse and girl on it. Did you make that? 2 small calanders one will go in my purse and the other will go in my work room to leep me up to date. A tee shirt that I love as I have large and small horses. And last but not least a talking picture fram. Boy am I going to drive everyone nuts here .Thanks again for all the wonerful gifts Susan


----------



## SHANA (Dec 4, 2012)

You are welcome. Glad you liked your gifts, was fun shopping for you and I glad the halter will fit your donkey.


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear New Mini,

I am glad you received your box of goodies, and glad it brightened your day.





All the gifts were picked out especially for you with love.





*Merry Christmas *to you and your family.


----------



## ruffian (Dec 4, 2012)

Feather1414 said:


> I got mine today!!! Thanks Ruffian. Everything made me smile and I really love it. I can't wait to try the coffee!
> 
> I'm just waiting for 1 more thing to come in the mail and then I'm sending mine off


Glad you liked it Jamie - probably should point out that the pill bottles are in reference to your beginning nursing training, and contain candies to help along the way!!!


----------



## New mini (Dec 4, 2012)

Susan,

Again thanks for all the gifts. I hope that you have a very Merry Christams too.

Nancy


----------



## Ashley (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine and Mya's went out today and should be there by Monday.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey eveyone...whoever is my secret santa, if you haven't mailed my package yet please let me send you an alternate address. Our new dog has started eating all the packages left on the porch!!! If you have mailed it, please let me know when to expect it so that I can let my husband grab it ASAP.


----------



## REO (Dec 4, 2012)

I've taken care of it. PM me your work addy and I'll give it to her.

Just have your PO hold your pkgs and you pick them up from there then your dog can't eat your mail


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 4, 2012)

OOOOOOO, OOOOOOOO, srpwildrose.....you got HUCKLEBERRY TAFFY!!!!! When we lived in Idaho, we picked those tinsy weensy little berries and made jelly, syrup and wine! Would you mind terribly sending me the info on who/where it's from, I'd reeeeaaally love some huckleberry taffy here! Thank you..(( huugg)) Julie


----------



## Royal Crescent (Dec 5, 2012)

I will be gone for a week or so whoever has me should not be concerned if I post late. On the other side, my gift went out today to my person!


----------



## Reble (Dec 5, 2012)

Mine went out yesterday and they told me would receive it no later than 5 days..


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 5, 2012)

According to the mail lady, my gift should be delivered yesterday or today, so watch your porches folks!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 5, 2012)

My Delivery Conformation says my SS gift reached it's destination on Monday.... Hope my SS did indeed receive it. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## REO (Dec 5, 2012)

MajorClementine said:


> My Delivery Conformation says my SS gift reached it's destination on Monday.... Hope my SS did indeed receive it. Merry Christmas everyone!


I think she hasn't been home but will be home soon!


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Had to wait on one last thing to get here and mine will be sent out Friday.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 6, 2012)

REO said:


> I think she hasn't been home but will be home soon!


Appreciate the heads up, I was getting a little worried. You never know. Thank you for keeping tabs on the whole SS project. You are amazing.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 6, 2012)

Mine and Fancy shadow's say they will be delivered today, so watch your mailbox.


----------



## Davie (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry to be so late in responding but my home computer has been sick. I got my Secret Santa but I'm being very good and trying my best to wait till Christmas. Got mine just a day or two after the first. My Santa was in a big hurry this year


----------



## chandab (Dec 6, 2012)

My secret santa gift arrived today from JustJinx. For the moment, I'm going to try to be good and wait, but I don't know how long that will last.


----------



## happy appy (Dec 6, 2012)

I got a parcel notice in the mail today but I'm not sure if it's the gift or something else. Hubby seems to have a few things ordered right now.


----------



## dixie_belle (Dec 6, 2012)

My Secret Santa gift(s) arrived today. Could I wait.........of course not. I'm the world's worst at that. So, of course I opened it right away.

Thank you Dannigirl (Angie) for my gifts. I love them all. I received: some hand made slippers, some pumpkin bread, cookies, potpourri and Belgian chocolate.





As you can see, Henry the buffalo had a good time with the slippers. He said his horns were cold so he put them on and then complained that he now looked like an elephant. He preferred them on his feet.

And, best of all, the gifts were packed in shredded paper. So I used even that. I got to put that in my compost. So Dannigirl, nothing is going to waste here!

Thank you for all my lovely gifts.


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 6, 2012)

Davie said:


> Sorry to be so late in responding but my home computer has been sick. I got my Secret Santa but I'm being very good and trying my best to wait till Christmas. Got mine just a day or two after the first. My Santa was in a big hurry this year



*Please open yours! There's a small package that cant wait till X-mas! *





*Glad to hear it arrived!!!*


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 6, 2012)

I recieved my SS gift. Im also trying to be good and wait but my children are making it so hard. They keep saying momma dont ya want to see whats in that box.


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 6, 2012)

Mine arrived today!



I want to open it so badly but I am waiting _until ? _First I need to find my camera and make sure the battery is charged and then the real reason I am waiting is because I have been on liquids only diet today because of a medical procedure scheduled for tomorrow. I am afraid if my secret Santa included anything edible for human or even animal I would woof it down. Oh, I want to rip into that box! Something in it jingles.



Now I am getting too curious. Ok, it is getting opened no later than tomorrow!

I mailed mine out Tuesday to my person so it should be there within a few days.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 6, 2012)

dixie_belle said:


> My Secret Santa gift(s) arrived today. Could I wait.........of course not. I'm the world's worst at that. So, of course I opened it right away.
> 
> Thank you Dannigirl (Angie) for my gifts. I love them all. I received: some hand made slippers, some pumpkin bread, cookies, potpourri and Belgian chocolate.View attachment 13160
> View attachment 13161
> ...


Oh, my goodness--I am laughing so hard. Love the use of the slippers. I sorta figured you would wear them though. LOLOLOL. I wear them all winter long--I make them and usually go thru 2 or 3 pair a year. Hubby wears them too. The shredded paper came out of the bag of shredded paper that was going out to the horse stalls. It works great and uses all our paper stuff and composts beautifully on the manure pile. So glad you could use that too.

So happy you are enjoying the gift and that you opened it.

Merry Christmas.

Angie


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 7, 2012)

YAY! I got my package yesterday! I couldn't wait to open it!!

My Secret Santa was "New Mini" and WOW she went all out! She got me so many wonderful gifts! I love them ALL! Don't know how she found so many things I would love!!

She sent

A wonderful Purple travel mug with horses on it! Definately will use it!

A gorgeous Cross keychain of bling in Teal and Gold (pic doesn't do it justice!) Can't wait to put my keys on it!

2 pairs of horse socks! one pair is super thick with non slip on bottom, so more like slippers! They are both so cute! I will wear a pair today!

Some pretty horse fabric! That will make a great craft project or applique or In The Hoop embroidery project!

a horse decal that is safe for outside too! Will look good on my truck!

What wonderful gifts! I just love it ALL!! You couldn't have picked out better stuff!

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU "New Mini" (Nancy)

You were a wonderful Secret Santa!!!

PS: I recognized the Madiera box right away for machine embroidery thread as I have a embroidery machine  I am assuming you do also?? At first I thought it was from a friend I know who lives in Ohio and does embroidery at her neighbors who has a machine. LOL

Thanks again!!

Merry Christmas!!

God Bless!

Sheri Hill


----------



## New mini (Dec 7, 2012)

Sheri,

Glad you like all the gifts. I had fun picking things out for you. My daughter has the embrodery machines and has it as a side business.They are in my house since she does not have room for them. .


----------



## fancyshadow (Dec 7, 2012)

My gift tracker says it has been delivered.



If you get it--return address says David Foy--please feel free to open it as all the items inside have been wrapped. That way you can open them all now or at Christmas or one now and one in a week or whatever. I always open mine immediately. LOLOL


----------



## justjinx (Dec 7, 2012)

Chanda, please feel free to open your gift whenever you want to! I hope you enjoy the gifts! MERRY CHRISTMAS! jennifer


----------



## chandab (Dec 7, 2012)

justjinx said:


> Chanda, please feel free to open your gift whenever you want to! I hope you enjoy the gifts! MERRY CHRISTMAS! jennifer


I'm sure I won't wait long. Hubby and my Mom always say they are Christmas presents and you should wait til Christmas, I say its a secret santa exchange and I can open them whenever I want to.	Thank you.

Ok, so I couldn't wait any longer and opened my gift this afternoon. Jennifer was very generous.

I got a lovely cowl scarf (no loose ends to get caught up), a custom 8' lead rope and a cute little WI ornament.




And, I almost forgot a Dove chocolate bar, it didn't make the picture; it barely made it out of the gift bag.


----------



## happy appy (Dec 7, 2012)

Woot! Woot! my ss gift arrived today! Twister was so kind in giving me a great book on miniature horses, a fridge magnet some horse treats and a candy-kebob. I have to say the kids helped me eat the candy on the way home from the post office! Thanks you so much and have a great Christmas! This was so much fun, I will have to do it again next year. Let the planning start!


----------



## Davie (Dec 7, 2012)

OK, Mindy I'll open it when I get home---HUMMMM wonder what is in there.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 7, 2012)

Received my Secret Santa today from CHANDA! What a wonderful trove! I opened the box and saw the lovely handmade Christmas card. The box was FILLED with pretty wrapped gifts! And I didn't wait for Christmas to open them.

(I don't know how to put photos in the new forum, so I had to use links.)

What I saw when I opened the box:

www.cassphoto.com/gifts1.jpg

Gorgeous handmade pot holders! I LOVE handmade things and these are a wonderful color. Beautiful horses on them!

www.cassphoto.com/gifts2.jpg

The goodies just kept coming! Notepads, hoof pick and a weight measure; magnets; horse brush. I collect playing card games and and extra fun treat is a deck of HORSE CARDS! And a bag of BUTTONS!

www.cassphoto.com/gifts3.jpg

I am thrilled with everything! Thank you, Chanda!!


----------



## chandab (Dec 7, 2012)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Received my Secret Santa today from CHANDA! What a wonderful trove! I opened the box and saw the lovely handmade Christmas card. The box was FILLED with pretty wrapped gifts! And I didn't wait for Christmas to open them.
> 
> (I don't know how to put photos in the new forum, so I had to use links.)
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it all; and glad you didn't wait. yes, I did make the potholders or if you want hot pads for table top. They are all cotton, so should wash up easily. Surprise, surprise, the sock are made in the USA.




the loose buttons came from my mom's stash of buttons, I spent probably an hour digging through her button box looking for different buttons. She has this really old hat box full of buttons, she's had it since I was a kid; used to play with the buttons when I was little. She was happy to share.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 7, 2012)

chandab said:


> Glad you liked it all; and glad you didn't wait. yes, I did make the potholders or if you want hot pads for table top. They are all cotton, so should wash up easily. Surprise, surprise, the sock are made in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> the loose buttons came from my mom's stash of buttons, I spent probably an hour digging through her button box looking for different buttons. She has this really old hat box full of buttons, she's had it since I was a kid; used to play with the buttons when I was little. She was happy to share.


Yes, I saw the socks were USA. And so was the horse brush. Please tell your mom Thank You for sharing her buttons.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 7, 2012)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Received my Secret Santa today from CHANDA! What a wonderful trove! I opened the box and saw the lovely handmade Christmas card. The box was FILLED with pretty wrapped gifts! And I didn't wait for Christmas to open them.
> 
> (I don't know how to put photos in the new forum, so I had to use links.)
> 
> ...


love the hand made pot holders


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 7, 2012)

O MY OMY I got my ss gift today.I love it.Sorry I couldn't wait to open it LOL. I would like to thank Bev Allen "bzntx" Painted PerFection Minis.




This was my first year to do the SS gift.I love the ideal Thanks for everyone who puts it together.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 7, 2012)

fancyshadow said:


> Hi
> 
> this is Angie posting for Dave. I had to get a chance to take a picture while he didn't have the lounge pants on or they weren't in the wash. He didn't want to be in the picture. LOL He loves his blanket and pants. Uses them daily. The pants haven't seen the closet shelf yet. Thanks to his great Santa, MBhorses.
> 
> http://i16.photobuck...oy/PICT0053.jpg


I am glad He liked them.It was weird buying for a man Other then my husband,son and parents LOL.OMY I am loving that blanket myself maybe I should I me one LOL.The pants look nice as well.I hope they are cozy LOL.


----------



## chandab (Dec 8, 2012)

MBhorses said:


> O MY OMY I got my ss gift today.I love it.Sorry I couldn't wait to open it LOL. I would like to thank Bev Allen "bzntx" Painted PerFection Minis.
> 
> View attachment 13193
> 
> ...


Love the little plaid horse, so cute.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 8, 2012)

chandab said:


> Love the little plaid horse, so cute.


Thanks it is a cute reindeer.


----------



## chandab (Dec 8, 2012)

MBhorses said:


> Thanks it is a cute raindeer.


Can't see its antlers in the pic, its still cute.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 8, 2012)

chandab said:


> Can't see its antlers in the pic, its still cute.


I agree I love it



Thanks


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 8, 2012)

dixie_belle said:


> My Secret Santa gift(s) arrived today. Could I wait.........of course not. I'm the world's worst at that. So, of course I opened it right away.
> 
> Thank you Dannigirl (Angie) for my gifts. I love them all. I received: some hand made slippers, some pumpkin bread, cookies, potpourri and Belgian chocolate.View attachment 13160
> View attachment 13161
> ...


forgot to tell you the potpourri is VERY strong. I take just 3 or 4 pieces out of the jar and put them on a little plate or jar lid and put them back and take different ones out every 6 or 8 days. At the rate I am using mine, it will last me forever--or at least till the next fall street fair where I bought this stuff. Mine is the fall mix, yours is the Christmas one.


----------



## ruffian (Dec 8, 2012)

For the kids Secret Santa - Please post on that thread when you get your gifts from your Santa! T hansk!


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 9, 2012)

Woohoo! Looky look what my super Secret Santa sent me. My package was from Marsha Cassada and boy oh boy did she pick me out a gorgeous long sleeve shirt! She nailed two of my favorites with it : wildlife and Native American. I took a close up so you could see the detail on it. It is called Wolf Spirit. She also sent a box of Sees chocolates. I never met a chocolate I didn't like but I must say that I love these and until now had never heard of the name brand. They are delish! She also remembered the minis and sent them some mini cookies. Oh, and the card...check it out. Anyone recognize it? It is so cool it will likely become Christmas decor that I frame.

Thanks so much Marsha and I enjoyed talking to you on the phone. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Woohoo! Looky look what my super Secret Santa sent me. My package was from Marsha Cassada and boy oh boy did she pick me out a gorgeous long sleeve shirt! She nailed two of my favorites with it : wildlife and Native American. I took a close up so you could see the detail on it. It is called Wolf Spirit. She also sent a box of Sees chocolates. I never met a chocolate I didn't like but I must say that I love these and until now had never heard of the name brand. They are delish! She also remembered the minis and sent them some mini cookies. Oh, and the card...check it out. Anyone recognize it? It is so cool it will likely become Christmas decor that I frame.
> 
> Thanks so much Marsha and I enjoyed talking to you on the phone. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


It was great talking to you on the phone! Always fun to "meet" another forum member in person! Hope you recovered fully and can get on with your busy life.

Merry Christmas to you and yours also!


----------



## twister (Dec 10, 2012)

happy appy said:


> Woot! Woot! my ss gift arrived today! Twister was so kind in giving me a great book on miniature horses, a fridge magnet some horse treats and a candy-kebob. I have to say the kids helped me eat the candy on the way home from the post office! Thanks you so much and have a great Christmas! This was so much fun, I will have to do it again next year. Let the planning start!


I am so glad it arrived safe, and so glad you liked it all Yvonne


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm so excited.......I received the item I was waiting for so my Secret Santa gifts went out today. My person should receive their package in two to three business days.


----------



## Reble (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you so much Kim (dreaminmini)

My grand daughter will love those times we spend reading together

Now have to hide the chocolates from hubby.. Oh I guess I will share..

Merry Christmas to All and to you and your family


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness I'm so excited................to open my presents..............but I must wait for Christmas. Look at this, I hit the mother lode thanks to REO!!

Merry Christmas my dear friend, Robin and thank you so much for doing Secret Santa. I'm sure it's a ton of work for you. You're the best!!


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2012)

WHOOO HOOOO!!!! Please DO open that flat one right now (carefully) you'll need it now!


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 11, 2012)

REO said:


> WHOOO HOOOO!!!! Please DO open that flat one right now (carefully) you'll need it now!


Well, I had to listen to my secret santa.......so I opened up the flat box and when I stop crying I will post a photo. It is the most magnificent ornament I have ever seen. Robin, hand painted my stallion surrounded by the prettiest blue glitter. It almost looks like a snow globe. I am touched beyond words. Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. Robin, you will never know how much this means to me.


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2012)

I made by hand the hollys around the edge too.



Your email to me made me cry too. GIVING is what I love the most and to make someone happy.........wow. I'm SO glad!!!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 11, 2012)

They tried to deliver mine yesterday (while I was THERE, they were HERE...LOL)

so I will go pick it up tomorrow. I will be waiting until Christmas to open mine....shiver, shiver, shiver with delight and anticipation!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 11, 2012)

rimmerpaints said:


> I recieved my SS gift. Im also trying to be good and wait but my children are making it so hard. They keep saying momma dont ya want to see whats in that box.


Ha ha sorry I've been away. Feel free to open it any time


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 12, 2012)

*I picked up mine today...it's a BIG box, with something heavy and shaky *



* , and sounds like some other thing(s) soft and squishy....should I open the box?? *



* :drool Is what's inside wrapped? Or should I wait?? *



* :whistling I usually like to wait 'til Christmas *



* , however, everyone else is getting such nice things........... *


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 12, 2012)

Reble said:


> Thank you so much Kim (dreaminmini)
> 
> My grand daughter will love those times we spend reading together
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it! Merry Christmas to you and your family too.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 12, 2012)

Got my SS gift today. Also got the message from my SS who is equinek9. Thank you so much for the shield wipes for Hank. It was a very thoughtful gift and both Hank and I appreciate it.

I'm waiting till Christmas to open the others per instructions from my SS. I may open the other one for Hank early since he is still bored out of his mind and on lockdown.

Also thank you so much for the fantastic pin brush. That will be a wonderful tool for manes and tails next spring/summer.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 12, 2012)

Glad it got there Sarah!! I'm sorry your card got left out when I rewrapped the box to ship it. When I checked the tracking # on Monday it hadn' t yet left Raeford...after a week!! When I stopped in (it was 4:25 and they close at 4:30..I thought it was 5) they told me it had been damaged during handling. It was, couldn't read the TO address and postage was missing...sigh.

They gave me an upgrade to priority, so I squished everything into the smaller box and sent it the same day. I'm impressed that it left Raeford Monday around 5 p.m. and got to you TODAY!! Can't call that present snail mail!! LOL

I'm nervous and hope you like the other gifts...they are simple, but sent with a whole bunch of Christmas love. And how is little Hank anyway? Any improvement?? Julie


----------



## picasso (Dec 12, 2012)

Got my present today from Canada. I'm trying to be a good girl till Christmas. It's really hard!!!!!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Dec 12, 2012)

I have to pick mine up at the UPS when I get home tomorrow. I have been out of town for several days.


----------



## twister (Dec 13, 2012)

I got mine today from frostedpineminis all the way from Fort Macleod, Alberta. She hit the spot with a set of acryllics and a palette to paint and she didn't forget the horses either with a stud muffin bar which crumbled into 7 portions easily, they had it today when I used it to get them in lol. There was a big bag of apple treats too and a Christmas card. So thank you frostedpineminis


----------



## justjinx (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd like to thank MONA for the wonderful Secret Santa gift! She sent 2 beautiful coasters that are "imprinted" with the pic from the face page of our website that are just fabulous! She also sent a fragrant candle, thinsulate gloves (the kind i like!), and a bag of york peppermint patties! Thanks for your thoughtfulness, MONA! jennifer


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 13, 2012)

equinek9 said:


> Glad it got there Sarah!! I'm sorry your card got left out when I rewrapped the box to ship it. When I checked the tracking # on Monday it hadn' t yet left Raeford...after a week!! When I stopped in (it was 4:25 and they close at 4:30..I thought it was 5) they told me it had been damaged during handling. It was, couldn't read the TO address and postage was missing...sigh.
> 
> They gave me an upgrade to priority, so I squished everything into the smaller box and sent it the same day. I'm impressed that it left Raeford Monday around 5 p.m. and got to you TODAY!! Can't call that present snail mail!! LOL
> 
> I'm nervous and hope you like the other gifts...they are simple, but sent with a whole bunch of Christmas love. And how is little Hank anyway? Any improvement?? Julie


Yeah, That is some speedy shipping! I already appreciate the gifts for Hank and am sure the others will be just as great. I love simple and I know the minis will like whatever is in their presents.

Hank is doing better, thank you for asking. He is able to stand up on his hind legs and wag his tail now. Still can't move his legs in a walking motion and can't tell if his toes are curled under but we are slowly making progress. BTW: the wipes are amazing! I am able to cut them into quarters and they are saving me from having to bath him 3 times a day. I can't thank you enough for being so thoughtful of my little guy. Merry Christmas!


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Dec 13, 2012)

I got my secret santa today thank you kay markadoodle I love the candy the soap coffee mug and dish towels they are lovely


----------



## anoki (Dec 13, 2012)

I got my SS gift in the mail yesterday (sorry didn't get a chance to post last night...) from "aminidreamcometrue"

Thank you sooo much for the assortment of things!!!

A puzzle (I LOVE puzzles), a couple of really cute candles, treats for the dogs, a 'Howdy' sign, a picture frame, and a couple of dog themed pillow cases that I will have to make sure my niece does not steal from me!!










~kathryn


----------



## HPFminis (Dec 13, 2012)

I got my secret Santa gift today!! Thank you Lloydyne



It fits perfectly in our home! Beautiful barn wood wall hanging with minis!!! Thank you Thank you... I love it!!!! Merry Christmas


----------



## HPFminis (Dec 13, 2012)

Will post a picture as soon as I can figure out how


----------



## SWA (Dec 13, 2012)

My SS package arrived, I'm thinking that's what it is, LOL! Hoping to try to wait till Christmas to open it...



So excited... but, gonna try to be patient.


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2012)

I can let you know if you tell me the state the pkg came from Tanya


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 13, 2012)

anoki said:


> I got my SS gift in the mail yesterday (sorry didn't get a chance to post last night...) from "aminidreamcometrue"
> 
> Thank you sooo much for the assortment of things!!!
> 
> ...


Kathryn, I am soo very glad you like your SS. I had fun making the pillow cases and picking out your gifts. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Dec 13, 2012)

_*OH MY GOODNESS!!!! *_I just now received my secret santa gift and am BEYOND exstatic!!!!!! SAMPLEMM, you are the best Secret Santa! I am floored. 

Two packages beautifully wrapped with bows and decorative holiday tape are what I saw when I opened the box. Not to mention the BEAUTIFUL miniature horse picture on the enclosed Christmas card. How cool is it that you specialize in buckskin show horses and I have a buckskin!!! (Bet we have REO to thank for that ;-) ) My husband told me to wait until Christmas, but that was impossible. 

I opened the red gift first. To my great surprise, it was a GORGEOUS high quality all leather halter with a brass nameplate engraved with "Lil Timber Buck" on it! I have DREAMED of a halter like this for him since I got him and you were kind and thoughtful enough to get it for me! He will look so handsome in it! 

The blue gift was second. It fooled me at first because it was in a fly mask box, but when I moved it I could hear the packing peanuts in it. Sure enough it wasn't a mask at all but an adorable Christmas ornament with a little miniature ceramic horse attached to it that looks just like my Lil Timber Buck! What a treasure. I cannot thank you enough for these amazing gifts. These have made my Christmas. I can't wait to show Timber tomorrow in the daylight. He will be proud. 

Merry Christmas to you and yours. And I can only hope that my buckskin stallion turns out to be as gorgeous as yours. Man you have amazing horses and I love the website. Thanks again!! And thanks Lilbeginnings for having this great event!


----------



## anoki (Dec 13, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> Kathryn, I am soo very glad you like your SS. I had fun making the pillow cases and picking out your gifts. Merry Christmas.


Ohhh, I thought you made those pillow cases!!!!!!!!! Where did you get that material??? I LOVE them!!!!!!

Thank you again sooo much!!!

~kathryn


----------



## sfmini (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine came from the Netherlands today. Very pretty box! I don't see myself waiting to open it.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 13, 2012)

anoki said:


> Ohhh, I thought you made those pillow cases!!!!!!!!! Where did you get that material??? I LOVE them!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you again sooo much!!!
> 
> ~kathryn


It was some fabric I found a couple of years ago and was waiting for the perfect time to use it. So glad you liked them.


----------



## Mona (Dec 14, 2012)

You are so welcome Jennifer, and I am happy that you liked it all.


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 14, 2012)

Lil Timber Buck said:


> _*OH MY GOODNESS!!!! *_I just now received my secret santa gift and am BEYOND exstatic!!!!!! SAMPLEMM, you are the best Secret Santa! I am floored.
> 
> Two packages beautifully wrapped with bows and decorative holiday tape are what I saw when I opened the box. Not to mention the BEAUTIFUL miniature horse picture on the enclosed Christmas card. How cool is it that you specialize in buckskin show horses and I have a buckskin!!! (Bet we have REO to thank for that ;-) ) My husband told me to wait until Christmas, but that was impossible.
> 
> ...


Amy, I am so tickled that you like your gifts. This was my first year doing Secret Santa and it was so much fun!! Your gifts had to go out late because when the first name plate came in it was too small and my friend that works for the tack store sent it back and reordered it. She knew that I wanted it to be special. Merry Christmas!


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 14, 2012)

i finally got mine sent out today!! should have it monday or tuesday!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 14, 2012)

My SS came today WOOHOO!!!. I'm going to try to wait til Christmas to open it. We'll see how long I last.Thank you sooo much. This is so exciting. I usually know what I'm getting from family.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 15, 2012)

Well where to begin!!! My Secret Santa gift arrived last night!!!

THANK YOU ROBIN!!

I'm sooo lucky! I just love everything! I got 2 pairs of Christmas socks! Rooster earings(which in the picture there is only 1 because I was wearing the other! LOL! Awesome nail polish! _Chocolate covered cherries yummy...._



wonderful smelling rose lotion with a beautiful hand made rose on top(soo thoughtful!), The coolest License plate!! I LOVE IT!! And the icing on the cake.... a beautiful hand made ornament of Jack!! My silver dapple w/ a flaxen mane and tail!! My first mini! PERFECT!!!!!! It has these little delicate holly leaves and berries all around the edge, it's so pretty!!

I love everything so much! I can tell it's all from your heart and that means so much to me! No words can explain how touched I am!














(picture has a bad glare but it's BEAUTIFUL!!)

You brought tears to my eyes.... in a great way of course!!



This week we got hit hard with some tough stuff and getting this gift just brought me right up out of my yuckyness!

Merry Christmas Robin! And Thank You for everything!

Leya

P.S. I was just wondering if you knew if my SS opened her gift yet or is she being a good girl



and waiting until Christmas? Just kinda curious.....


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 15, 2012)

Sooooooo.......this morning I hear this "skreeeeeeeiiiitchy, skraaaaaatchy, rustle, rustle" while I'm eating my breakfast......then I realize I have no Jack Russell terrier eyes staring at my back. I go into the living room and....

Look what Lucky did:

The lovely arrangement of boxes beneath the tree was no more. She decided that she would open what turned out to be HER present. She also opened another--as you can see from the scattered wrapping. I'm posting in multiple posts, since the pics are on my phone....but BOY, OH BOY...was my Santa (Barbara/Royal Cresent) generous!! She sent treats for Lucky--which I made her share with Missifoos. Casper received a new green (my favorite color!!) halter, with a green/brown lead rope. Another package included a WONDERFUL selection of flavored teas that I can't wait to get home to try on this cold, overcast day. The last package contained not one.....but TWO books on Miniature horses!! How COOl is that???!!! One is a basic overview of Miniatures, and the other is a Veterinary manual that I know I can't live without! Thank you SO MUCH SANTA!!! I will be adding a couple more pics in another post....Julie


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2012)

*Leya, I'm SO happy you liked everything! I tried hard to fill it with all your hints but with my twist *





*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!! *

I think she's being good & waiting to open it!

------------------------------------------------------------------

Yup, I was Santa to TWO people! I love that both love their gifts, although Debby hasn't opened hers yet











I have gifts from both my Santas! Doing SS is all the Christmas we get so we always wait to open them! One Santa included a bunch of gifts for Karrel! Whooo hooo!!! It's driving me nuts (oh like *I* need any help LOL) to wait but wait I do!

.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a couple pics of the presents....and one of the CUTE LITTLE HORSIE I just went out to try the halter on...the little brat!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Dec 15, 2012)

I am so glad you liked everything Julie. Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## divigo (Dec 16, 2012)

I received my Secret Santa gift!!

It came all the way from Canada from Kathryn aka Anoki.

She sent me a beautiful handcrafted christmas decoration with bells. It is gorgeous.

And some wonderful chocolate.

I will try to upload a picture, but my laptop is having some problems.

Thank you sooo very much Kathryn, I love my gift and will cherrish it. xoxo


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 16, 2012)

So happy everyone is loving thier SS gift. I am still waiting for mine. As soon as I get I will be sure to post!!!!


----------



## ruffian (Dec 16, 2012)

Mine came all the way from the Land Downunder!! Cassie sent me a beautiful BEAUTIFUL silk scarf and a Gorgeous painted pony christmas ornament, in an amazing blue and silver (my farm colors!!!) band box. Photos soon. Thanks, Cassie - I love my Secret Santa gifts!!! Dana .


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi I wanted to apologize to Mary Kavelman, my gift arrived a few days ago but my Dad picked up the mail and forgot to inform me. I will stick it under the tree with the other gifts. Thank you very much for the gift


----------



## REO (Dec 16, 2012)

*14 more and only 7 mail delivery days left................. *





*.*


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's the pictures!











Crud....sorry the one is upside down...you get the idea of it though


----------



## anoki (Dec 16, 2012)

divigo said:


> I received my Secret Santa gift!!
> 
> It came all the way from Canada from Kathryn aka Anoki.
> 
> ...


OHHHHH, I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO glad it got there before Christmas!!!!!!!!!!! *phew*

Glad you liked it!






~kathryn


----------



## cassie (Dec 16, 2012)

ruffian said:


> Mine came all the way from the Land Downunder!! Cassie sent me a beautiful BEAUTIFUL silk scarf and a Gorgeous painted pony christmas ornament, in an amazing blue and silver (my farm colors!!!) band box. Photos soon. Thanks, Cassie - I love my Secret Santa gifts!!! Dana .


oh Dana



I'm so glad you got it!! was so fun shopping for you (I could have gone crazy LOL) I'm glad you liked the scarf



I sort of wasn't sure whether to buy it or not... I picked it up put it down so many times it wasn't funny LOL it was just begging me to take it home and send it to america  do you like the ornament? I knew you liked ornaments and horse figureens (the big painted ponies are a bit pricy over here lol) then I saw that and thought it was perfect!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

Have a safe, happy and healthy year to come! glad everything travelled well and came on time



phew!

note to my SS, haven't received mine yet,.... but I know that posting to Australia is a bit slow atm... I'm sure it will arrive shortly


----------



## Reble (Dec 17, 2012)

frostedpineminis said:


> Hi I wanted to apologize to Mary Kavelman, my gift arrived a few days ago but my Dad picked up the mail and forgot to inform me. I will stick it under the tree with the other gifts. Thank you very much for the gift


Your welcome was getting worried

and hope you have a blessed Christmas.


----------



## HPFminis (Dec 17, 2012)

How neat!!!! Kylee just got her gift today!! Thank you Ace & Peek!!! Kylee is so delighted with her thoughtful gifts



she got a beautiful purple halter with a name plate for jack, and some really neat horse socks, a button and horsey pen. Oh how you made her day. Merry Christmas!! She said mom... How did someone from Canada know me?? Lol she is so excited. Thank you


----------



## Royal Crescent (Dec 17, 2012)

I got my gift today. 2 wonderful mugs, a Badgers ornament, little ornaments and treats for all my fur-kids! She forgot to enclose a note with her name/forum name. I do know the last name is Wittmer from New Richmond, Wisconsin. Thanks so much! Btw I lived in New Richmond years ago and grew up floating down the Apple River!


----------



## Mona (Dec 17, 2012)

Royal Crescent, I would guess that your SS was "Ashley" (Wittmer). She is frm Wisconsin and Wittmer is her last name.


----------



## Boss Mare (Dec 17, 2012)

I would like I sincerely thank Becca / ShadowPaints for my gifts I received today. Obviously I couldn't wait to open them. Everything was wrapped with Christmas spirit including a homemade box that contained handmade? earrings made to look like mini rope halters - purple and too cute! There were also several ornaments that matched the earrings - purple and red, my favorite colors and fitting because my Christmas tree is purple this year! I also received goodies for the dogs, they will love them. And a beautiful stationary type box with horses on it - this will be very useful at work and I love organizing. Last, but not least an iTunes gift card! I already purchased music with it and spent the full amount! I listen to music all day long, so I really really enjoy downloading new songs!! Also, enclosed was a beautiful custom Christmas card with family photos. I appreciate everything and thank you so much!


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 18, 2012)

Boss Mare said:


> I would like I sincerely thank Becca / ShadowPaints for my gifts I received today. Obviously I couldn't wait to open them. Everything was wrapped with Christmas spirit including a homemade box that contained handmade? earrings made to look like mini rope halters - purple and too cute! There were also several ornaments that matched the earrings - purple and red, my favorite colors and fitting because my Christmas tree is purple this year! I also received goodies for the dogs, they will love them. And a beautiful stationary type box with horses on it - this will be very useful at work and I love organizing. Last, but not least an iTunes gift card! I already purchased music with it and spent the full amount! I listen to music all day long, so I really really enjoy downloading new songs!! Also, enclosed was a beautiful custom Christmas card with family photos. I appreciate everything and thank you so much!


im glad you loved everything!! yes the earrings are homeade, we make rope halter earrings ornaments and rope halters lol i hope you have a merry christmas!!


----------



## Mary Lou M (Dec 19, 2012)

It came!! My Secret Santa is Sheri Hill of Oregon.. Thank you Sheri!!!

I am going to wait to open it on Christmas...

Happy Holidays to all!! Mary Lou


----------



## Mock2Farms (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you to my SS, sorry it took so long to post, my whole family has been sick! I received a hay bag, curry comb and horse cookies! My ywins enjoyed giving the horses.their xmas treat. Thank you again!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 19, 2012)

SO glad it finally arrived!! I sent it on Nov. 30th and for what tracking it showed it took 12 days just to get from Oregon down one state to CA (normally I can get things from CA and even further in 2 days!0 So I was so worried why it was taking soo long... and it never showed anymore for the tracking... so I was worried it wouldn't get there in time! Tomorrow would have been 3 weeks!

Anyway I am glad it arrived!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! 



Mary Lou M said:


> It came!! My Secret Santa is Sheri Hill of Oregon.. Thank you Sheri!!!
> 
> I am going to wait to open it on Christmas...
> 
> Happy Holidays to all!! Mary Lou


----------



## Mary Lou M (Dec 20, 2012)

It must of came by "Mini Express" Sheri... which is a bit slower than "Pony Express"


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 20, 2012)

LOL I think you are right Mary Lou!!!  So glad it made it! I hope you like it.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lloydyne (Dec 20, 2012)

I got my Secret Santa gift today...yippee I am very excited 3 presents very nicely wrapped are under my tree. I will enjoy the candy now...thank you my friend


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 21, 2012)

ShashwatAcres said:


> I got my secret santa today thank you kay markadoodle I love the candy the soap coffee mug and dish towels they are lovely


Yay, I'm so happy you like it!

The soap is homemade, so it's a little messy.


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2012)

9 more and only 2 more mailing days.......I don't think we're going to make it!






But I know a few Santas have good reasons! They didn't forget about you! They just will be late as all. I didn't want anyone to feel forgotten! Santa didn't forget!





So many great Santas here! I just LOVE seeing pics of the goodies!!! I'll be opening and posting mine here Christmas day!





.


----------



## candycar (Dec 21, 2012)

I got my SS gift today from SWA! Thank you! Tanya! Just what I needed on this stormy day





Everything was so nicely wrapped.






Sneakers is very interested! She want's me to open them!






What bounty! Some wonderful tea (winter green Christmas) and a big mug to have it in. I'm sipping it right now and it's great! Also, a lovley coaster set, smelly good candle, pretty little ornament, cute sign and some yummy treats for the horses! Sneakers wants that tea! What a happy Xmas present!


----------



## SWA (Dec 22, 2012)

Awe, I'm so happy you like everything!



I tried to find something to represent my state, but couldn't find anything that wasn't "college football" related, LOL! So, when I came across the ornament with the little paisleys all over it, I thought that was perfect since I'm from "Paisley", Fl. Your little "kitty" is so adorable, LOL! The tea is from our favorite Tea Room here locally too.



I wish you and your family a very MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 22, 2012)

REO I tried to send you a pm but it keeps giving me error message "Array" (without the quotes)

What....doncha like me??? LOL Please pm me so that I can ask my question. Thanky, Julie


----------



## REO (Dec 22, 2012)

Just email me



*[email protected]* 

Yippee! Diane you got your gift!!!


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 22, 2012)

Got my fingers crossed mine will arive by Monday!


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 23, 2012)

I am still waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Kira98 (Dec 23, 2012)

I got my box today




i got a brush, a jelly scrubby, a sponge, some horse treats some saddle soap and a earring necklace set :0) thanks so much MOCK2FARMS !!!!!! LOVE IT !


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry I am late posting.

Thank you Davie for my wonderful presents!! I am ovewhelmed! I cannot wait to try the Friendship Soup recipe with the dry mix you sent (my hubby too LOL) I LOVE the horse wind chimes, it is something to look forward to in the spring. There was also two lovely nylon halters the perfect colours for Peek and Eddy.



and a horse massager that I am sure all my furkids will love. Also, there was a beautiful Christmas mug, a hummingbird ceiling fan pull, horse treats that I will be sharing on Boxing Day and a measuring scoop and a very pretty card.

I will try and post a pic in a bit. My camera needed recharging.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 25, 2012)

I opened my gift this morning. My Santa asked me to keep her name secret so out of resepect I will. Santa also wanted to make sure Miss Mya wasnt left out and sent along some gifts for her as well. Thank you santa, you did perfect!


----------



## Mona (Dec 25, 2012)

THANK YOU to my wonderful friend and Secret Santa for this year, Mary Lou!! She went way overboard spoiling me, but I have to admit, I loved every minute of it!!



Mary Lou also delights in "tweaking" each gift with her own personal touch (which I LOVE), adding pretty gold tinsel threads and holly leaves and berries decorations to add the perfect finishing touches. I just love EVERYTHING!!! The cup will be well used, especially since I got a new Tassimo coffee maker this year along with loads of coffees, latte and hot chocolate flavorings for it!! I have some sweet little "Twisted Whiskers" pet note cards, some "The Body Shop" cherry body cream, and some beautiful vanilla scented liquid hand soap and hand lotion! My mopst treasured parts of this gift, are the lovely little wood and leather chest style box, (it is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!) and the gorgeous Walking Horse hoof pick, that looks far too nice to use! I just LOVE it! And Mary Lou also hid in the box, 5 little individually wrapped "sausage" treats for the dogs. They will absolutely LOVE them!! So THANK YOU MARY LOU, from all of us!!

*Merry Christmas and Thank You!!*


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2012)

I was Santa to two people! I'm so happy they loved their gifts from me!!

I finally opened the gifts from my Santas!

*I was VERY spoiled by my Santa Candycar!!!!*

She grew catnip and made a bunch of cat toys! My cats have been playing with them so they're not in the photos LOL AND she MADE treats for both the kittes and the horses!!! Enclosed was the neatest letter about them and their horses. I love it!

She also made me a bracelet! It's made from her horse's hair and has my beloved delft type blue beads (which she didn't know I love) and the center one is a kitty bead! I'm wearing it now!!!






There are 3 very nice books!!! I can't wait to dive into those!!!!!!

Also a horse toy that makes whinnies and galloping noises! The cats have their eye on it so I'll have to hide it LOL!

AND two magnets from Kentucky for my collection!!

And kitty note paper!

AND the salt and pepper shakers that I've wanted so badly for years!!! Thank you Sheri!!!






Oh but..........WOW! I pulled out two small pillows that she made and I thought Oh what neat horse material! Then I turned them around and burt into tears! One pillow has my beloeved Nort and the other my precious Pooka! You got me! Your gift made me cry










Sheri, THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!! You made our Christmas so special! You way over did it!!!!!

.

.


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2012)

*We were also spoiled by our other Santa!! Kourtney, PrestigeMinis!*

She included my hubby Karrel so he'd have gifts too! That was so sweet and thoughtful! He was happy that he got gifts!!!

Kourtney and her family is stationed in Japan! And she went overboard shopping for us over there!

Look at all the goodies!!!!

I collect coffee mugs and I got a pretty mug!

I got a fan!

A doll!

A statue

Chop sticks

THE softest socks EVER! I had to put them on right away!

A neat notebook!

And two glass bells with fish on them!

*photobucket turned it sideways! *










And that's not all!!!

Here is all the goodies she got for Karrel!!!

Chopsticks! He's been wanting some!!!

Really neat salt & pepper shakers!

A pretty coffee mug!

And a little gold plate that has a stand with it.






Thank you SO much Kourtney!!!! You're an awesome Santa!!!!

.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 25, 2012)

Robin,

I love your pillows.I want one LOL.


----------



## candycar (Dec 26, 2012)

Robin. I'm so happy you liked your gifts! I had so much fun making and getting them for you.

I love Secret Santa on LB it's the only time I get to give "horsey" gifts and plan for it all year! Every year I can't wait to find out who I got so I can give something that's special for them. It was fun having you to give to this year!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 26, 2012)

Opened my gifts yesterday and was sooo happy with them. I got a great book on harnessing. It's full color with multiple photos on each page that show how things should fit. It is perfect! Just what I needed. I also got a bag of several different treats for each mini and a hand made, wood burned, nameplate for each horse. They are really pretty. They will be going on the front of the barn since I don't have individual stalls. Thank you so much to my SS for the wonderful gifts for me and the mins and thank you again for the thoughtful gifts for my Hank. Merry Christmas!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 26, 2012)

I wonder if my Secret Santa liked hers? Haven't heard anything....


----------



## REO (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll ask her Leya


----------



## SWA (Dec 26, 2012)

WOW! I received the package earlier, but waited until Christmas Day to open. My goodness, what a beautiful surprise! My Secret Santa was so incredibly generous! I love the T-Shirt and am wearing today! The chimes sound so beautifully peaceful, and are hanging in my barn as of today, as well! I love chimes in my barn! Hearing them in the morning breeze as I gaze over my horses after feed time… makes every morning such a serenely heart filled experience! Thank you for the flavored hot teas too, with six different flavors! I am enjoying a hot cup of yummy Pomegranate Green Tea right now, as well! Love the lotion, a wonderful wintery scent, “Angel’s Kiss”! And, what a fun little Salad Fork/Spoon set with horses for handles, can’t wait to use those to serve our next dinner salad! There’s another sweet little horse handle on the Plate Cover Umbrella too… PERFECT to take on our next trail drive luncheon or camping trip! And a little black pad from Texas, a wonderful keepsake that reveals where my SS is from! Everything was such a wonderful joyous surprise! LOVE THEM ALL! Thank you so so so much to my Secret Santa, Vickie Elder, (Vickie Gee, here on LB)! Thank you REO too, for all your hard work in organizing all this for everyone! Hope everyone had a beautifully MERRY CHRISTMAS and wishing the HAPPIEST OF NEW YEARS to you all!

Warmest appreciations,

Tanya


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Dec 26, 2012)

Lloydyne said:


> I got my Secret Santa gift today...yippee I am very excited 3 presents very nicely wrapped are under my tree. I will enjoy the candy now...thank you my friend


LOL I think the tag on the peppermints must have fallen off, my boys sent their favorite treat to your boy! But I wont tell because I eat a handfull of them everytime I go into the tackroom!

Hope you like the other gifts.

Tammy


----------



## REO (Dec 26, 2012)

Tammie! The special gift your Santa ordered finally arrived! She'll be mailing it out to you on Sat!!!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 27, 2012)

Yay! I am so glad that you loved your gifts Robin and that Karrel did too.. I went and hand picked out everything for you guys <3

Thank you so much Leya, Jacks Thunder, I loved the quilt, yummy smelling candles, and the fairy figurine is adorable! Oooo and how could I forget the awesome the stocking full of my favorite... CHOCOLATE!! The quilt is stunning. I will get pictures of everything tomorrow. Its been crazy around here with me working now. But thank you sooooo much. I LOVED IT ALL!!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 27, 2012)

All right. My neighbour dropped off mine this morning before she went to work. They were away she said and when they had come over we were not here and

she did not want to leave it sitting on the step.

Will post a picture later today.

Thanks so much.


----------



## REO (Dec 27, 2012)

Still 4 more to go





I'm still hoping I'll get my 100% this year!





.


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Dec 27, 2012)

REO said:


> Tammie! The special gift your Santa ordered finally arrived! She'll be mailing it out to you on Sat!!!


Oh Im not worried! I have more fun shopping for people honestly!

Tammy


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 27, 2012)

SWA said:


> WOW! I received the package earlier, but waited until Christmas Day to open. My goodness, what a beautiful surprise! My Secret Santa was so incredibly generous! I love the T-Shirt and am wearing today! The chimes sound so beautifully peaceful, and are hanging in my barn as of today, as well! I love chimes in my barn! Hearing them in the morning breeze as I gaze over my horses after feed time… makes every morning such a serenely heart filled experience! Thank you for the flavored hot teas too, with six different flavors! I am enjoying a hot cup of yummy Pomegranate Green Tea right now, as well! Love the lotion, a wonderful wintery scent, “Angel’s Kiss”! And, what a fun little Salad Fork/Spoon set with horses for handles, can’t wait to use those to serve our next dinner salad! There’s another sweet little horse handle on the Plate Cover Umbrella too… PERFECT to take on our next trail drive luncheon or camping trip! And a little black pad from Texas, a wonderful keepsake that reveals where my SS is from! Everything was such a wonderful joyous surprise! LOVE THEM ALL! Thank you so so so much to my Secret Santa, Vickie Elder, (Vickie Gee, here on LB)! Thank you REO too, for all your hard work in organizing all this for everyone! Hope everyone had a beautifully MERRY CHRISTMAS and wishing the HAPPIEST OF NEW YEARS to you all!
> 
> Warmest appreciations,
> 
> Tanya


Tanya, I am so happy you liked everything. You were fun to shop for. I think that I jingled every windchime in Hobby Lobby and when I found that one I knew it was "the one" since it was hand tuned but not overly large.

Happy New Year!

Thanks again Robin for your hard work in this.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 29, 2012)

Your welcome Kourtney! I hope you enjoy everything! The quilt was fun to make, I loved the colors! Merry Christmas!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 29, 2012)

I just got pictures of my lovely gifts from Patricia, aka Divigo and as you can see everything is Dutch! Love it all, cute Christmas ornaments, great smelling candle, tea, a roll of a bunch of paper placemats, great flower bulbs, can't wait to see those in the spring. One item is missing from the pictures, I ate them all, stroopwaffels! OMG were they ever delicious!!!!

I can't begin to thank you for my little Dutch experience.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 29, 2012)

THANK YOU TO MY SS Major Clementine!

I opened my gift christmas morning and was SO excited it was a great gift. My ponies LOVE the horse treats and the grooming brushes. I love the lime green color also. VERY COOL! My 6 yr old stole my hand sanatizer she thinks its perfume cuz it smells so good. LOL THANK YOU AGAIN FOR EVERYTHING


----------



## Zipper (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks so much Donna(Picasso) for the awesome gifts. I got a beautiful horseshoe picture frame and a awesome square

matching leather ornament to hang and a candle that you can smell without it even being lit and it is awesome.

The choc pretzel were so good and my husband loved the peanut brittle. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Mona (Dec 30, 2012)

Robin, did everyone receive their gifts this year?


----------



## REO (Dec 31, 2012)

Not yet. There are 4 more and I'm on top of it. A few of our Santas had hospital visits this year.

I won't be happy until I get that 100% I work so hard for!


----------



## Davie (Dec 31, 2012)

Dreaminmini so glad you got yours. Was sure hoping it got there before Christmas. I was a little late in getting it sent. You will love the soup, great on a cold day and better when it is reheated. This is always so much fun and enjoy hearing what everyone got. Have a joyous New Year.


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just got my SS gift. Thanks, MiniAddict21

The warm socks, hat and gloves will come in handy with the cold weather. Plus the other extra goodies- candle, chocolate and calender

Thanks and have a wonderful new year!!!


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Jan 1, 2013)

So glad you got them and liked them. I have been in and out of the hospital. I was so afraid they didn't get there.

I also got my gifts (I did let Robyn know) but this is the first chance I got to get on. I LOVED everything and Hubby took the jams hehe I forgot the name of my SS (I'm so sorry) but I got little rope halter tree ornaments, and earrings. And drink coasters. I also got two jars of jam and dog and cat treats (Kitty and puppy approved hehe). Thanks again!


----------



## cassie (Jan 2, 2013)

I still haven't gotten mine



I'm sure it will happen soon... everyone looks as though they got amazing gifts!! thank you Robin for everything that you do!


----------



## REO (Jan 2, 2013)

*MiniAddict21* your santa was shashwatacres 





Still 2 more to go!!!!!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 2, 2013)

rimmerpaints said:


> THANK YOU TO MY SS Major Clementine!
> 
> I opened my gift christmas morning and was SO excited it was a great gift. My ponies LOVE the horse treats and the grooming brushes. I love the lime green color also. VERY COOL! My 6 yr old stole my hand sanatizer she thinks its perfume cuz it smells so good. LOL THANK YOU AGAIN FOR EVERYTHING


I'm glad you liked it. I'm addicted to lime green so I just assume everyone else is too



Happy New year!!!


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my. I don't even know what to say! I'm crying right now! My SS went way over and beyond what I could have ever imagined! She sent me a wireless security camera kit and software so I can watch my horses in my trailer. After the horrid trailer accident several years ago I still have panic attacks when hauling. Not only did she give me the cameras she also sent a china mare and foal piece (I collect model horses plastic china and resin) done by 2 of the hobbies top artist! I am in shock! If I get to meet my SS in person one day she is getting a huge hug!!


----------



## REO (Jan 9, 2013)

WOW!!!



That's so awesome!!! Diane is a wonderful Santa!

ONE MORE! Just one more!!!!!!


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Jan 9, 2013)

Robin could you send me my SS info? I would really like to send a personal thank you. This is the most amazing thing that has happened to me in a while.

Tammy


----------



## REO (Jan 9, 2013)

I emailed you


----------

